# Etisalat Messenger



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

Etisalat has just launched its own IM (Instant Messaging) service for its mobile phone and internet customers.

Etisalat debuts Instant Messaging service


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Etisalat Messenger is similar to other popular chatting applications like Yahoo! Messenger, MSN and Google Talk, allowing subscribers to send messages in both Arabic and English between mobile phones and computers*

Difference is, Etisalat is the only one out of all of those to charge for the use


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So will they end up barring all the others and force people to pay????

You read it here first....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

AC,

You are far too sceptical.................










But sadly, probably right. I'll stick with Du


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

I still prefer to use Yahoo Messenger (using Slick for Symbian S60), Gtalk using (Gtalk for Mobile). Not other messenger


----------



## rariss (Aug 31, 2009)

adywicaksono said:


> I still prefer to use Yahoo Messenger (using Slick for Symbian S60), Gtalk using (Gtalk for Mobile). Not other messenger


hey, 

i have a question regarding using fring, or slick, or msn mobile, or gtalk mobile, or the likes on my phone (i've got a s603rd nokia)

i've subscribed to the 1gb data plan offered by etisalat but for some reason i am unable to connect to any chatting protocol while using data be it edge or 3g (note that using wifi works fine)

also, when tethering my laptop to my phone im able to connect to msn or what have you.

is there a solution for this? or do i have to live with crippled internet from etisalat?

does etisalat block these programs from working on mobile phones? if so why do they work when using my phone's connection on my laptop?

any help would be appreciated


----------

